# Rat Typers



## anelalani (Sep 29, 2012)

So I always found it hilarious when my rat Lyra runs across my keyboard and ends up typing something funny. So I thought it'd be fun to let our ratties run across the keyboard and see what they type!

And maybe we can see which ratties can type complete words  

Here's Lyra:
jni=rb4v/h7kykooooo,ikkkkk


----------



## IndyYawns! (Oct 30, 2012)

LOL! I do this all the time when IM'ing. I will definitley revisit this when I have some rats to help!


----------



## SIN_sarah (Aug 25, 2012)

hahaha what a good post  mine love running and sitting on the laptop.


Pheonix says ........................l'mnrrrrr5r
m
m

and Storm says *****************************************// 6 djjjjkdddddddddddddddddd

and poor little Rogue couldnt push the keys down.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll definitely come back to this when I'm at home later. XD My rats are always trying to "help" me type.


----------



## Yoggy (Oct 29, 2012)

Sherona says

2S(I I$$$$


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I tried to get Gus Gus to type something, but his foot wouldn't move off the spacebar and then he pressed the windows button, so... He's not a great typist.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I would have Storm type but every time he touches my key board it is Always the Power button on my keyboard so my computer shuts down.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Not just typing but triggering shortcuts too, ones I never knew existed, in a variety of programs. Rats, obsessed with keyboards! (And pianos).


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Sasha does not weigh enough to push down the keys on my IMac. Hahaha


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Rat lover said:


> Sasha does not weigh enough to push down the keys on my IMac. Hahaha


Not only virus proof but rat proof!!!! My next is goingto be a mac.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

okay so all of the boys are going to give you a sample 

DJ: bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb]8'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

Wiliiam: tc6 6cdcjddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

Oliver: 5555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555x 5555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555 9trvrnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


Oh so talented!


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

MooMoo is too little :/


----------



## IndyYawns! (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's wednesday, I was placating her after a baytril dosing...

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbr7mp-0/+ +b, .


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

binkyhoo said:


> Not only virus proof but rat proof!!!! My next is goingto be a mac.


 hahaha!;D my keys on it are a bit harder to push down than on my macbook.


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

What a great thread! I am thinking of making them walk around on a numerical keypad, while eating a treat, to se if they pick the next winning Lotto numbers 

My rats typed this:
*gvvv mee morrre yogggiiiessssssssssssssssssssssss*

Just kidding here are mine:
Data's:
yh,;;;;;;;;;l,tggf4sss

Byte's
gyu4r4rgyyyyyyyyy5555554


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Ziggy says: frueeh4rr` s 
XD


----------



## anelalani (Sep 29, 2012)

Haha awesome posts everyone! It seems ratties love drawing out their "words"
Lyra seems to favor the letter 'j' today:
ju,uuujjjnj92 po\


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL. I just got this computer a few days ago. I spent wayyyy to much for my rats to be running on the keys peeing and pooing.


----------



## Egween (Jul 9, 2012)

This is an awesome idea! 

Here's Reed:
ww7aY65NM

Bailey:
}
.....nnnnnnnnn
..

(haha. He actually wrote the last line first!)

And Tweak:
,yoh

Tweak made some really cool typings with a frowny face at the end. But then he deleted his work. Twice. Tweaker.


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok I only use my iPad and it sits on a stand. Well the boys not only knock over my iPad, they type on my keypad if its open, and they also "play apps" here are their typing samples 

Remmy
Bcteria ehyyhyyhyyy I ff

Ok lol I swear I didn't help him! He type bacteria on his own :O

Ok here's Six
Nd f fj p. buzlp f 5'z

Wowza, I don't know how, but somehow six managed to open the numbers keyboard! Maybe he's trying to tell me he would rather be named five lol

And this is Jojos
Hdrdidxxxx. Cuh

So apparently Hdr did kiss (x=kiss ) Cuh 4 times


My boys are so smart! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bulletwolf (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok, I tried this, and Nibbles ripped off the laptop's Escape key and hid under the bed with it. :/


----------



## Ratmaster (Sep 21, 2012)

here is lizzy
vds ssi8[p/''''''''''''/]ik034n ttj4-;

and here is sandy
\]]]]]]]]ex3wekj tyxre007
lol! ;D


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey, my newest rat actually tries to avoid the keyboard when jumping off my lap and onto the desk, I'm not going to mess with that... and I had a wild type that could walk across the keys and never depress a button, which was just spooky as she wasn't a light rat. As to my big fat shoulder rat, I'm still trying to discourage walking on my keybord so as much as I'd like to let her... it might send the wrong message.


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

cassio: [88888h,kb````````````````v

patton: k[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[['''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


casio kept pressing shortcuts, but patton just sort of plopped his fat ass on a few keys.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

My girls always seem to walk on the power button and shut everything off.


----------



## Deegee (Nov 17, 2012)

Max: *sneeze* (currently being given a dose of Baytril)
Edmund: 9idxvbEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HYT,[,487
3.VL TCqqQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQD D,,,,,,,, G A\


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is Archer:

1111111111111111111111111111111111111yqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*Well here is Charlie helping me out!:

ccvvcdswq h,l
*


----------

